# First attempt at a snow foam



## Vitalstatistix

Getting a new TT next month and I'm determined to look after the paintwork this time. Going to invest in sheepskin mits and micro-fibre towels and snow foam. I've never snow foamed before so I thought I'd experiment on my daughters black Clio and nipped to Halfords to by some Carplan Demon Wash snow foam. Got back home and read the instructions that said "put 3 caps in a bucket of water and wash with sponge" !!! Anyway poured it neat into my jet washer attachment and off I went. Absolute crap. Looked like I'd just thrown a bucket of soapy water over the car, no foaming at all. Back to the drawing board... :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield

Buy this.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php ... ductId=500


----------



## Vitalstatistix

Thanks Daryl.


----------



## ian222

What jet washer you got fella? You really need a powerful one. I have a small karcher and the above snow foam and its not that great.


----------



## mullum

I have a fairly decent Karcher, but when I put the snow foam lance on (not a Karcher lance) it pulses. It's not a big problem but I'm just not sure if that's normal.


----------



## Vitalstatistix

Got a Halfords 150 I bought years ago. Dunno wether it's up to the job, lol. I might just jet way the car off and then wash it by hand.


----------



## ZephyR2

I got a Karcher K2 pressure washer which was only £99 and it does snow foam just fine. Have you been using a snow foam lance with the foam solution?
There's one on the page that Daryl linked to before. Without a decent lance you're not going to get a proper foam and even then its needs a bit of experimentation - the foam adjuster control, the spray width control, how far away to stand from the car, how strong to make the solution.
Don't bother one of those Karcher's own lances.


----------



## Vitalstatistix

I used the lance that came with the machine. The foam goes into a bottle attachment that fits onto the lance. The instructions were none existent anyway so I might go with a more upmarket product. The car is going to a detailer when I pick it up so I'll see what gear he is using and see how he does it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## migzy

this is the one i use with my K2 it's great

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/washing- ... wwodsm4Adw


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I use this foam gun - http://tinyurl.com/outucmy (works pretty well) with Autosmart Ultra Mousse - http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Smartfoam.html - highly concentrated, so a little goes a long way.


----------



## NECC

This is the foam I use

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/valet ... qz-yv_uM2w

And my discount code is necc if you want to order anything matey


----------



## Dingabell

I'm not sure but I don't think this is the way to do it!


----------



## J•RED

Dingabell said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think this is the way to do it!


Amazing :lol::lol:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt9060

I Love a SNOWFOAM Thread


----------



## tt9060

NECC said:


> This is the foam I use
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/valet ... qz-yv_uM2w
> 
> And my discount code is necc if you want to order anything matey


I can second this recommendation too.


----------



## Gary86

same here k2 with snow foam lance, works well, mines doesnt pulse tho or at least not that i've noticed
this stuff is meant to be quite good,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professional- ... 4174afad41

never used it so dont quote me on it


----------



## Deemc

Ive only ever used 2 Snow Foams which are Kleen Freaks and Orchard Autocare.. Both are great!!

Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy:









Kleen Freaks Snow Foam:


----------



## mullum

Does anyone know what it is about my lance that makes my Karcher pulse ?
It's a k3.550 using a decent quality, but no-name, aftermarket lance.


----------



## ZephyR2

mullum said:


> Does anyone know what it is about my lance that makes my Karcher pulse ?
> It's a k3.550 using a decent quality, but no-name, aftermarket lance.


Can you / have you tried adjusting the concentration mixer dial on your lance and the nozzle spread?
There are usually 2 reasons for a pressure washer pulsing. Either the outlet is restricted or the water supply is insufficient.

@Deemc - It looks like you get more foam on the ground than you do on the motor :lol:
I'm much more economical ....







[/URL]


----------



## mullum

ZephyR2 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what it is about my lance that makes my Karcher pulse ?
> It's a k3.550 using a decent quality, but no-name, aftermarket lance.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you / have you tried adjusting the concentration mixer dial on your lance and the nozzle spread?
> There are usually 2 reasons for a pressure washer pulsing. Either the outlet is restricted or the water supply is insufficient.
> 
> @Deemc - It looks like you get more foam on the ground than you do on the motor :lol:
Click to expand...

My Karcher only pulses when I use the snow foam lance. If I adjust the mixer dial and nozzle the snow foam isn't produced properly and it still pulses


----------



## ZephyR2

I've got a cheap K2 series Karcher and it works fine with my lance. As yours is a K3 it should have no problems. Stumped I'm afraid.


----------



## mullum

Must be the lance. I've tried messaging the seller but no reply. The foam I'm using is jwac.


----------



## Dingabell

mullum said:


> Must be the lance. I've tried messaging the seller but no reply. The foam I'm using is jwac.


If the lance is second hand the problem could be the metal gauze filter, this can after time become blocked with limescale.
You need to strip the lance down and either clean or replace the filter. Check this thread out for a how to.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=84349

Also the adjuster on the top adjusts how thick the foam is, adjust + means more watery - means thicker foam.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mullum

Thanks dingabell, although the lance was new I'll follow that article and break it down to see if that's the problem. I'll also experiment some more with the mix dial on the top - although I'm pretty sure it's on max. Thanks again.


----------



## Stueyturn

Dingabell said:


> Also the adjuster on the top adjusts how thick the foam is, adjust + means more watery - means thicker foam.


Just got my snow lance and only used it once. I presumed the opposite was true so thanks for that info! My foam was quite watery and that explains why!


----------



## mullum

Oh maybe that where I'm going wrong too lol


----------



## Dingabell

Yes just to clarify, when the adjuster is set to the + it sucks less product from the bottle so very watery set to - max suction from bottle thick foam.
Also experiment with how much product you put into the bottle on average iv found 1" of product in a 1 ltr bottle to work ok for most products. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Stueyturn

That's a great help, thanks for that!


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes its counter intuitive having to turn the control to -ve to make the foam thicker. I didn't realise that until I read it on forum.
And as said above you're better off with about 1" of concentrate per litre. Using 1/2" per litre as suggested by the manufacturers does give a poorer, weaker foam.


----------



## Chris****

Another snow foam is either magi foam or R1NE. The magi foam you just leave for 20 mins, and almost all dirt is washed away. Amazing stuff. Personally I don't like touching the bodywork in this weather, as no matter how careful you are, there are always some marks after!

R1NE is brilliant for all sorts. Different dilution rates will give you a mixture of cleaning uses as well. Personally I have a Karcher K4. As I find it will last a bit longer than the K2 I had.

Can't beat the clean your car lances as well.


----------



## Nick-ST

I have only ever used magifoam. Brilliant stuff. However next time round when I am low on foam I think I will have to give the valetpro PH neutral stuff ago as it is less than half the price! Here are some snaps of magifoam on my old cars.










This pic was taken 30mins after application, unbelievable cling! Please note it clings a lot longer when its overcast the sun just melts the stuff away. NEVER let snowfoam dry to your paintwork, stains big time.









I also have some blue magifoam 










Nick


----------



## Jay89

I use a karcher k2 with autobrite direct foam lance and UF snow foam


----------



## mullum

Jay89 said:


> I use a karcher k2 with autobrite direct foam lance and UF snow foam


Now that's some thick snow foam !

What does UF stand for ?


----------



## Jay89

mullum said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a karcher k2 with autobrite direct foam lance and UF snow foam
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's some thick snow foam !
> 
> What does UF stand for ?
Click to expand...

UF is the ultimate finish websites own product. Foams really well, doesnt use loads an is completely neutral so has no affect on waxes etc


----------



## mullum

Cheers, and is this where you got the lance from ?
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index. ... ctors.html


----------



## Jay89

That is the lance i use and at a better price than i paid!


----------



## mullum

But when you choose the Karcher k series connector from the drop down menu - it's £45.
I can't get my head around spending that much money on a lance attachment. Fair enough if detailing is ones business I suppose.


----------



## Stueyturn

I bought mine from http://www.mainzcarcare.co.uk/mainz-car ... foam-lance

They have done a few group buys on other forums and I got one for £39.99 delivered with your choice of connector, they also throw in a bottle of their own "equilibrium" snow foam.

Give them an email, I've bought a few things from them now and find Dean really good to deal with.


----------



## Jay89

mullum said:


> But when you choose the Karcher k series connector from the drop down menu - it's £45.
> I can't get my head around spending that much money on a lance attachment. Fair enough if detailing is ones business I suppose.


Yea that's what I paid. There are a lot of cheaper ones on the market but IMO it's worth paying that bit more for a good quality one. A friend bought the karcher one and it is terrible in comparison and I think only £10 less


----------



## blz-8027

Bargain price ? specially if 2 of you live near each other

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281130544449


----------

